# Excel Template



## Rick64 (15 November 2011)

Gday guys, hoping someone can help. I have been buying and selling shares for a couple of years now and have always done my figures with pen, paper and calculator. I n my new job I have to use MS Excel, only for basics such as keeping track of my orders etc. I find this to be a fantastic program as i am not what you would call computer literate. What my question is, can some one point me in the right direction for a template that I may use to record all my trades from previously, currently and future. I would like to include Stock Code, purchase/sell date, price, dollar value, % up and down etc. basically a running sheet as to how i am doing. I have know idea on how to use formulae so what I really need is to be done automatically. If anyone could possibly send me a template or even suggest where I may gain one it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Julia (15 November 2011)

Doesn't your online broker provide you with all those points you list?
I know Etrade does.  You can set your own portfolio page to show whatever details you decide.


----------



## pixel (15 November 2011)

Rick64 said:


> Gday guys, hoping someone can help. I have been buying and selling shares for a couple of years now and have always done my figures with pen, paper and calculator. I n my new job I have to use MS Excel, only for basics such as keeping track of my orders etc. I find this to be a fantastic program as i am not what you would call computer literate. What my question is, can some one point me in the right direction for a template that I may use to record all my trades from previously, currently and future. I would like to include Stock Code, purchase/sell date, price, dollar value, % up and down etc. basically a running sheet as to how i am doing. I have know idea on how to use formulae so what I really need is to be done automatically. If anyone could possibly send me a template or even suggest where I may gain one it would be greatly appreciated.



 Have a look here: http://rettmer.com.au/TrinityHome/Portfolio/index.htm
It's more than a template. It's rather a complete entry and reporting system that I've written in macro language. I'm currently reviewing the documentation for v20, which has account reconciliation added.


----------



## bellenuit (16 November 2011)

Rick64 said:


> Gday guys, hoping someone can help. I have been buying and selling shares for a couple of years now and have always done my figures with pen, paper and calculator. I n my new job I have to use MS Excel, only for basics such as keeping track of my orders etc. I find this to be a fantastic program as i am not what you would call computer literate. What my question is, can some one point me in the right direction for a template that I may use to record all my trades from previously, currently and future. I would like to include Stock Code, purchase/sell date, price, dollar value, % up and down etc. basically a running sheet as to how i am doing. I have know idea on how to use formulae so what I really need is to be done automatically. If anyone could possibly send me a template or even suggest where I may gain one it would be greatly appreciated.




There are a lot of free Excel courses online.  It would be worth learning the basics as I think you will find that you can do some pretty powerful things with perhaps 10 - 15 hours of education. You will find it an extremely useful tool for lots of other things in addition to stock tracking and you will be rewarded 100 times over for your effort.


----------



## Lilly B (17 November 2011)

pixel said:


> Have a look here: http://rettmer.com.au/TrinityHome/Portfolio/index.htm
> It's more than a template. It's rather a complete entry and reporting system that I've written in macro language. I'm currently reviewing the documentation for v20, which has account reconciliation added.





Hi 

How much for the one off licence fee to use this system?


----------



## pixel (17 November 2011)

Lilly B said:


> Hi
> 
> How much for the one off licence fee to use this system?



 $125


----------



## ROE (17 November 2011)

You cant beat this little application
Good support and helpful support by its developer, any issue you fire him and email he
answer it within 24 hours

http://www.topshare.com.au/


----------



## LostMyShirt (17 December 2011)

Rick64 said:


> Gday guys, hoping someone can help. I have been buying and selling shares for a couple of years now and have always done my figures with pen, paper and calculator. I n my new job I have to use MS Excel, only for basics such as keeping track of my orders etc. I find this to be a fantastic program as i am not what you would call computer literate. What my question is, can some one point me in the right direction for a template that I may use to record all my trades from previously, currently and future. I would like to include Stock Code, purchase/sell date, price, dollar value, % up and down etc. basically a running sheet as to how i am doing. I have know idea on how to use formulae so what I really need is to be done automatically. If anyone could possibly send me a template or even suggest where I may gain one it would be greatly appreciated.




ROE there is a thread somewhere in this forum that I posted that will link you to a site that will give you a free trading sheet with all the trimmings that you are able to alter. You will have to sign up to the news letter, which can be done on any old email, then you will have access to the sheet.

The creator of the Sheet is, Dynamic Wealth LLC.

I cannot stress how long it took me to find that sheet, but now that I have it im over the moon.

I use it for both real trading (tracking) and paper trading when applying a new strategy that I feel is good so I put it to the test.

Do a google search and I do hope this is something you are interested in.


----------

